

Give a man a gun, he can rob a bank. Give a man a bank, he can rob the world. - DiabloD3
http://kottke.org/11/12/give-a-man-a-bank-and-he-can-rob-the-world

======
abc_lisper
Give a man a tweet, he can steal it!

~~~
DiabloD3
Sharing is caring.

